# Heavy Tools Snowboards



## Mmushy (Feb 19, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone on here can give me some history and info regarding Heavy Tools snowboard company.
Back in the day, I picked one up from a friend of a friend. This was in the early days of the internet and all i knew was that its Austrian and was big in Europe. 
I recently dug it up and became curious but can find no info on the net, not even the name of the board or when it was actually made. All I know is Heavy Tools Snowboards went under in the mid to late 90s. I even asked the snowboardmuseum site and they didnt have more info then the above.
Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

ps. The bindings are Blax bindings, another company that no longer exist.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You can definitely ride it. Or give it to somebody that wants to ride it because it's worth next to nothing.


----------



## Mmushy (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh, I'm still riding it. 
However i jut got a new board on sale and my girl not knowing I just got a new one also got me a new board on sale. Since they were both on sale they cant be returned.
So Im just wondering about the board. Sentimental reasons say I keep it but economical reasons says sell it (since I need new bindings)


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Put it on ebay. You might get $30 on a good day. I just watched an auction end on a Heavy Tools board and it didn't sell with a starting bid of 30chf. Not even the snowboard museum guy (he and I seem to be the only guys bidding on older boards on the site I use) went for it. Bottom line: a board is only worth what people will pay for it. 
I think on ebay there is a Heavy Tools board with a starting bid of $100, but no bidders yet. Follow it so you can have an idea of what to expect. 
Good luck!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

IDK anything about this one in particular other than it's a now-defunct Euro brand. With the older boards you never know. I've seen things sell for next-to-nothing one day, and crazy amount a few weeks later for the same board.

Could be $30 could be $100 could be something crazy. As Tatanka said, (and like anything else) it's only worth what someone is willing to pay. The thing with these boards is that the market is so small and irregular, that it's hard to guesstimate a "value" for a board that isn't highly sought-after. There's just not enough open, accessible transactional data to make a reliable inference.


----------



## Mmushy (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.
I am still undecided if I want to sell it. It was my first board. I am curious though as to the history of the company, when it went under and when my board was actually made and its name.
It still rides good although compared to the new boards its heavy :facepalm1:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Correction to my previous post:
Heavy Tool sold for 17chf and a 150 Hooger Booger didnt sell at 30. 

I'd love to have my first board (92-ish Checkered Pig). No loss if you hold on to it...then sell it later if you need/want to.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Mmushy said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I am still undecided if I want to sell it. It was my first board. I am curious though as to the history of the company, when it went under and when my board was actually made and its name.
> It still rides good although compared to the new boards its heavy :facepalm1:


I think illicit did an article about snowboard brands existence anymore might want to Google for that I don't have to link handy


----------



## kumimajava (Oct 11, 2011)

Mmushy said:


> It still rides good although compared to the new boards its heavy :facepalm1:


Given the name, I'd be well miffed if it was light :hairy:

I recall seeing a few of these around when I was starting to snowboard (in Finland), but couldn't give you a more precise history. It's unlikely to be very valuable - but then I'm sentimental and would keep it for those reasons. I still sometimes wish I'd have kept my first board ('92 Burton Air 5).


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Legends of the Fallen II - Stickers of the Lost Snowboard Brands | illicit snowboarding

Legends of the Fallen – Vintage Snowboard Stickers Celebrating Lost Snowboard Brands | illicit snowboarding

Don't see any reference to Heavy Tools in either article (this is what I was mentioning earlier), but still a good read on some now defunct brands from snowboarding's past.


----------



## Mmushy (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the links.
I think my brother had a kemper. Don't really remember, too many blows to the head combined with lifestyle choices


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

david_z said:


> Legends of the Fallen II - Stickers of the Lost Snowboard Brands | illicit snowboarding
> 
> Legends of the Fallen – Vintage Snowboard Stickers Celebrating Lost Snowboard Brands | illicit snowboarding
> 
> ….still a good read on some now defunct brands from snowboarding's past.


Pretty interesting articles! I particularly like the website's slogan,…

*"CONFORMING TO THE NON-CONFORMIST SNOWBOARDING STEREOTYPE SINCE 1896"* :rofl4:
(Makes me think about all the hipster shit nowadays,…!) :laugh:

:hairy:


----------



## Mmushy (Feb 19, 2015)

A quick update. I placed an ad for it online and was offered CAD$90.00 for it. Now trying to decide if I will sell it.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I had a customer drop me in a Heavy Tools Bell 11 157 snowboard for tuneup the other day that he got for free. Gee when they say "Heavy" Tools it truly lives by its name....., 3450 grams (7.6 lbs). Feels like it's made from the most dense seasoned hardwood. HT looks like they were at the forefront in graphics back in the days. No wonder they went under. >

Can't find any specs on this baby. Has full camber through the middle. Might be Heavy Tools equivalent of the Custom X???:wink:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Mmushy said:


> A quick update. I placed an ad for it online and was offered CAD$90.00 for it. Now trying to decide if I will sell it.


Wow that's pretty good. I'd expect about the same for an old Libtech Darker Series of mine. 
I have some regret about selling my first good board (my third board ever) but only because I loved to ride it and haven't been on one that rides the same since, or maybe it's just the rose tinted glasses.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

There's only a couple Heavy Tools snowboards that are sought after.
Most of em were just heavy tools:wink:

I believe the Heavy Tools TRICK BONE is the most sought after.

Because it really does look sweet.
The shape is way ahead of its time & the graphics were rad.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

freshy said:


> Wow that's pretty good. I'd expect about the same for an old Libtech Darker Series of mine.
> I have some regret about selling my first good board (my third board ever) but only because I loved to ride it and haven't been on one that rides the same since, or maybe it's just the rose tinted glasses.


It took me exactly 20 years to find that board.
My first good, brand new board.
It was also my 3rd board.
Mine fell apart back in the day.

It had been so long, my description of what it looked like was way off.

I drove hours to get it on a tip that someone had seen it.
I hadn't seen it yet, but that was good enough for me to drive that far.

I went to a real life junk yard.
There was shit junk everywhere.
Boards scattered all over the place.
I looked for about an hour & came up empty.

I was devastated.

Then just as I was leaving, the old man said what about this one with the music note on the base?

I had already looked at the top sheet & it had been painted, I never looked at the base.

I started to walk away, then it hit me.
Music note?
Let's see this music note.

BOOOOOOM
It wasn't a music note 
It was the dollar sign.

I had forgotten what the base looked like.
But when I spun that painted deck around.
It all came back to me.

I still haven't been able to get all the paint off of it.
I was actually taking a bit more off yesterday.
Cause I wanna ride it before the season ends.

I brought it to the baked Salmon, banked slalom @ Seymour this year & was gonna ride it it the race.
But I forgot it has Mervins old 1/4 inch threads and didn't have the right screws.

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/w...da-aka-pacific-south-west-19.html#post3361953


TT


----------



## SHR (Apr 8, 2020)

Mmushy said:


> I was wondering if anyone on here can give me some history and info regarding Heavy Tools snowboard company.
> Back in the day, I picked one up from a friend of a friend. This was in the early days of the internet and all i knew was that its Austrian and was big in Europe.
> I recently dug it up and became curious but can find no info on the net, not even the name of the board or when it was actually made. All I know is Heavy Tools Snowboards went under in the mid to late 90s. I even asked the snowboardmuseum site and they didnt have more info then the above.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


----------



## SHR (Apr 8, 2020)

Mmushy said:


> I was wondering if anyone on here can give me some history and info regarding Heavy Tools snowboard company.
> Back in the day, I picked one up from a friend of a friend. This was in the early days of the internet and all i knew was that its Austrian and was big in Europe.
> I recently dug it up and became curious but can find no info on the net, not even the name of the board or when it was actually made. All I know is Heavy Tools Snowboards went under in the mid to late 90s. I even asked the snowboardmuseum site and they didnt have more info then the above.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


----------



## jabin.leveon (Apr 27, 2020)

Mmushy said:


> I was wondering if anyone on here can give me some history and info regarding Heavy Tools snowboard company.
> Back in the day, I picked one up from a friend of a friend. This was in the early days of the internet and all i knew was that its Austrian and was big in Europe.
> I recently dug it up Showbox  jiofi.local.html tplinklogin and became curious but can find no info on the net, not even the name of the board or when it was actually made. All I know is Heavy Tools Snowboards went under in the mid to late 90s. I even asked the snowboardmuseum site and they didnt have more info then the above.
> Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


it's made from the most dense seasoned hardwood. HT looks like they were at the forefront in graphics back in the days. No wonder they went under.


----------



## j.holopainen23 (1 mo ago)

Heavy tools romantic. I used to have one like that. I think it was -95 or -96 when I got it


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Mmushy said:


> A quick update. I placed an ad for it online and was offered CAD$90.00 for it. Now trying to decide if I will sell it.


Really just a matter of how much sentimental value it has to you. I got rid of my first board, a Burton Clash, and I kind of regret it because I would have hung it up in my room. I kept my second board and when it's all used up I'm going to hang it up in my room.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

SEWiShred said:


> Really just a matter of how much sentimental value it has to you. I got rid of my first board, a Burton Clash, and I kind of regret it because I would have hung it up in my room. I kept my second board and when it's all used up I'm going to hang it up in my room.


what did it look like?
I have one, hopefully its yours cause I don't want it haha

TT


----------

